# Rocky...meine Marke!



## tomcon (22. Juli 2004)

Moin Leutz,

ich finde hier ist teilweise eine negative Schwingung in den Foren. Teils berechtigt, teils aber auch nur Frustbewältigung.

Mir gefällt dieses Forum sehr gut!

Ich möchte aber auch mal meine Grundstimmung kund tun:

Ich fahre seit 1998 ein RM element race, jetzt also fast genau 6 Jahre.
Ich habe mit meinem Rocky bisher kein einziges Problem gehabt. Keine Rahmenbrüche, Instabilitäten o.ä. Bis auf die Auswechslung der Gleitlager und einer regelmäßigen Pflege habe ich nicht besonderes gemacht und trotzdem ist seit 6 Jahren alles palletti!!!

Auch wenn es mich ärgert, daß RM beim neuen Slayer so ein besch.... Dämpfermaß verbaut, so habe ich mich dennoch für ein Slayer 70 entschieden und freue mich drauf. 


greetz

tomcon


----------



## clemson (23. Juli 2004)

Servus,
kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen. fahre seit 96 rocky vertex und seit letztm jahr ets-x.....

bis auf ein kleines lackproblem beim vertex nach knapp6 jahren keine probs und bei dem problem auch super lösung durch bikeaction und rocky mountain....

von daher rocky rules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex t.o (23. Juli 2004)

Servus,

Ich fahre mein Rocky zwar erst seit '02, aber ich bin auch suuupi-zufrieden damit.   Hatte sogar letzte Woche eine unsanfte Begegnung mit einem anscheinend blinden 3er BMW, wovon der Rahmen keinerlei Spuren getragen hat! Nichtmal ein Kratzer ist im Lack!! Geht ab!
Das Einzige woran man meckern könnte sind die Aufkleber. Die waren teilweise schon nach wenigen Alpenkilometern abgeplatzt. Aber dafür ist die Lackierung top...  

so'long
Sebastian


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Juli 2004)

vertex t.o schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Ich fahre mein Rocky zwar erst seit '02, aber ich bin auch suuupi-zufrieden damit.   Hatte sogar letzte Woche eine unsanfte Begegnung mit einem anscheinend blinden 3er BMW, wovon der Rahmen keinerlei Spuren getragen hat! Nichtmal ein Kratzer ist im Lack!! Geht ab!
> Das Einzige woran man meckern könnte sind die Aufkleber. Die waren teilweise schon nach wenigen Alpenkilometern abgeplatzt. Aber dafür ist die Lackierung top...
> ...



ja, stimmt die aufkleber sind auch mein hauptkritikpunkt. und der hinterbau... der is so ungefedert


----------



## Jockelmatz (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo auch,
mir geht's ähnlich, fahre mein Element jetzt 4 Jahre ohne jedes Problem mit den ersten Lagern und ohne Wartung (kein Knarzen)
Wenn für mich noch mal was neues in frage kommt, dann wieder ein neues Element oder ETSX
Rocky


----------



## T.R. (24. Juli 2004)

Fahre derzeit drei RM und will kein anderes Bike mehr, was bei mir wirklich äußerst selten ist. Bin sehr zufrieden. Schön wäre es, wenn die Scandium Modelle haltbarer beschichtet wären. Die dort verwendete Nasslackierung ist nur mittelmäßig belastbar, aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht.


----------



## schmelz (28. Juli 2004)

Ich schließe mich gerne meinen Vorrednern an. Fahre seit 1996 ein Vertex to, 21''. Das Bike geb ich nie mehr her. Zwar gab es im letzten Herbst nach mehr als 10.000 km einen Haarriss in der Kettenstrebe nahe des Tretlagers. Der Riss wurde von einem Fachmann geschweißt und hält. (Hat auch einen Härtetest in den Alpen überstanden). Super ist die Geometrie des Bikes, deshalb fahre ich zusätzlich seit März d.J. das Element 70 mit den gleichen positiven Erfahrungen. Rockys sind zwar teuer, ab sie machen Spaß!


----------

